# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Ases a cámara lenta

## blackbolt

Hola a todos. He empezado a estudiar los ases a cámara lenta de Vernon que viene en el libro Estrellas de la Magia. Tengo un problemilla con el empalme en la mano izquierda, bueno, no tanto con el empalme, sino con cómo devolver luego las cartas empalmadas al paquete al que corresponden. He mirado en el GEC pero no encuentro ningún sistema sobre cómo hacer el pase. 

Mi impresión es que las cartas empalmadas en la izquierda quedan muy perpendiculares con respecto al paquete de la mano derecha, así que hay que retorcer las manos de una forma horrenda para terminar la jugada.

Quizás alguien me pueda dar alguna idea. Gracias a todos.

----------

